# Testing something



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2014)

Just an idea for some news page formatting of quotes.

[lq]This is a quote.  It has text in it.  Someone important probably said something, and I'm putting it here. Blah blah blah. Quotey McQuoterson.[/lq]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 1, 2014)

[lq]Four out of five stars!
- Hollywood Reporter[/lq]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2014)

[lq]The Sun Rose today and the sky is still blue!
Scott DeWar[/lq]


----------



## dd.stevenson (Nov 4, 2014)

[lq]I really dig the pull quotes and think they add a professional touch to the blog.
D.D. Stevenson[/lq]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2014)

[lq]If we are not careful, we could get ban hammered
Scott DeWar[/lq]


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 6, 2014)

> [lq]Lorem ipsum
> Cicero[/lq]




EDIT: Apparently the quote on its own isn't recognized as a post - trying to post that and nothing else gets me a message saying that I need to enter at least three characters to post a message.


----------



## darjr (Nov 6, 2014)

> [lq]Oh neat! These look great! Wait... why am I only speaking in quote... [/lq]






Just kidding


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2014)

[lq]Lorem ipsum
Cicero[/lq]
Alzarius, what does that translate to? I am guessing Cicero is a name and ipsum translated to "it" from latin, but that is all I could get with the on line translater.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> [lq]Lorem ipsum
> Cicero[/lq]
> Alzarius, what does that translate to? I am guessing Cicero is a name and ipsum translated to "it" from latin, but that is all I could get with the on line translater.




Lorem ipsum:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum

And Cicero is a famous Roman philosopher/lawyer/orator.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2014)

ha! That is funny.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Nov 7, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> [lq]Lorem ipsum
> Cicero[/lq]
> Alzarius, what does that translate to? I am guessing Cicero is a name and ipsum translated to "it" from latin, but that is all I could get with the on line translater.



A lot of content managers I've worked with have options to insert pages and pages of ipsum into a template. As the wikipedia article mentions, it's a danged handy way of isolating layout and page design from content. 

As an aside, this only works because the words are plausible English phonemes--you couldn't insert (say) japanese text and get the same clear palette. Nor could you use ipsum to demonstrate a layout for a group of Japanese speakers, since they would find the ipsum text distracting and (probably) slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2014)

You know, I am happy I am just an electrician.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Nov 7, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> You know, I am happy I am just an electrician.



"You switch careers and work the rest of your days as a competent, decently paid electrician" is basically my ultimate fantasy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2014)

dd.stevenson said:


> "You switch careers and work the rest of your days as a competent, decently paid electrician" is basically my ultimate fantasy.



Electrician work is really not that mentally taxing. Physically is another matter though.


----------

